# Auger gearbox rebuild - new flanged bushing doesn't fit?



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

I bought a handful of replacement parts from Jack's awhile back and just found that one of my flanged bushings does not fit in the gearbox. 
I've triple checked the part number in the manual vs what I received and I can't figure out where I went wrong?


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Are you sure you ordered the correct part number for your machine? Sometimes there will be subtle changes during a model run and the serial number is needed to get the correct item.

It's also possible the part was mismarked at their end. I've ordered from Jack's quite a bit and generally had good luck but I did get a mismarked part once. In my case it was much more obvious because I'd ordered a cover plate for a snowblower and received a bracket for a lawnmower! But mistakes can happen... if you're sure you have the partnumber right, call Jack's and see if they can send you out another part.


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

ELaw said:


> Are you sure you ordered the correct part number for your machine? Sometimes there will be subtle changes during a model run and the serial number is needed to get the correct item.
> 
> It's also possible the part was mismarked at their end. I've ordered from Jack's quite a bit and generally had good luck but I did get a mismarked part once. In my case it was much more obvious because I'd ordered a cover plate for a snowblower and received a bracket for a lawnmower! But mistakes can happen... if you're sure you have the partnumber right, call Jack's and see if they can send you out another part.


No, I am not sure of anything. That being said, both the hardcopy of my manual and Jack's part finder indicate I have the right one. The only answer can be that I have a slightly different model gearbox then I think I do OR they sent me the wrong part. I emailed Jack's support tonight, I'll follow up with a call in a day or two if I don't hear back.

I have the serial number of my sno-thro attachment, how do I look up more accurate part information using serial number?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i think the notches have to line up


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

43128 said:


> i think the notches have to line up


I assume you are referring to my second picture with the flat part of the bushing facing up? Doesn't matter, the flange is too wide to slide into its proper position.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

are they the same parts. i would think that the bushings would all be listed as the same parts if they were the same


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

If you can't solve this, I can machine the one you got to fit or just make you a new one to fit.

Let me know.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the old part next to the new one ??


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Can you post a picture of the old part next to the new one ??


Sadly I can not do this, the original was misplaced(?) between the time of disassemble and now.

A couple have suggested I do not have it oriented correctly, spin the bushing on either half of the casing and the collar is still not fitting. Hopefully this is a clearer indication of the problem the collar is simply two wide to fit in the notch and will not seat all the way in the slot. 

You can see the bushing on the far (bottom) side fits like a glove.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd email both photos to Jack's, tell them you think they sent the wrong part, and see what they say.

Is it me, or does that look like the bushing that goes in the side of the housing (where the auger shaft runs)?


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

PixMan said:


> If you can't solve this, I can machine the one you got to fit or just make you a new one to fit.
> 
> Let me know.


Thank you for the offer, relatively local too! There is a place near my work that should be able to make me one too, if I strike out there, I'll be getting back to you. Thanks.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I think ELaw hit the nail.


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

ELaw and Kiss4aFrog, please correct me if i am misunderstanding what you are saying but:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Ok, I still think it might be for the auger shaft but for a different gear case, smaller lighter duty machine. 

On the one good bushing that fits is there a flat on it's shoulder ??


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

That's correct, it has a flat shoulder.
I'm going to call Jack's tomorrow, if they can't help, I'll get one made.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Probably wouldn't take much work with a file or grinder to reduce the OD of the flange. That done it looks like all the other dimensions are correct.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Pretty hard when you don't have original to gauge it?
Mine fit OK?:icon_whistling:
HMM never did think to record the diameters?:smiley-confused009:
But did take a pix:smiley-whacky017::dizzy:
Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Biketrax's Album: Blowers - Picture


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

I am still fighting this, since I have posted last:


I bought a second bushing just in case the one I got from Jack's was picked incorrectly. Same problem.
I went to my local Ariens dealer / repairshop, they are stumped.
They called Ariens for me and confirmed the part I bought is the correct part for my model tractor/attachment. The consesnsus is that i have a franken-Gearbox.

Now the question is, can I get one made or do I go on Fleabay and buy something like this: Ariens Snowblower 824 Auger Gearcase Gearbox 824001 Early O-Ring Version NICE!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Why didn't you local Ariens shop just match one up for you?


----------



## bllgrn (Jan 27, 2015)

Shryp said:


> Why didn't you local Ariens shop just match one up for you?


My machine is almost 40 years old, they don't seem to stock parts from that vintage.

He mentioned they have a guy that stops in every month or two and picks up all their old units.


----------



## nukelabor (Nov 1, 2015)

*gearbox reseal*



bllgrn said:


> I bought a handful of replacement parts from Jack's awhile back and just found that one of my flanged bushings does not fit in the gearbox.
> I've triple checked the part number in the manual vs what I received and I can't figure out where I went wrong?


try this video the brass bushing goes in each side of case from inside then seal from outer!Ariens snowblower st504 crankcase repair part 3:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

your situation just is plain bad luck!

What GRWTNorth suggested is a reasonable plan. You could get the machine shop to turn the flange diameter down to fit the gearbox dimention. If you are careful you could grind it down by hand. Or.... you could take it to a Bearing supply company like Motion Industries and see if you can find one instock. You should be able to measure the required dimension from the gear case and even look on line for a bearing with the dimensions you need. McMaster Carr, Grainger, Zorro etc. These bearings are not unusual parts. Even Fastenall carry some plain bronze bearings.

It appears you are just a victim of sloppiness from Areins, but there are many solutions to get you going. Good Luck!


----------

